
Non-Invasive Security for Implantable Medical Devices - vr000m
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/netmit/IMDShield/paper.pdf
======
vr000m
in response to [http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/17/hacked-pacemakers-could-
sen...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/17/hacked-pacemakers-could-send-deadly-
shocks/)

